# Anyone try running a webcam studio (Andrew Tate idea)



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

I tried the webcam studio thing. I texted  a bunch of escorts and managed to convince a black one to get on webcam on chaturbate and give me remote access to her pc. She didn't even wanna get naked too fast and was not attractive enough so it failed. Anyone succeeded? 

ALSO an 18 year old in ig I almost convinced her as well. She sent me multiple photos of her face and ID JFL


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 21, 2022)

bruh u need ur own girls living in your house for that + budget for advertising.


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> bruh u need ur own girls living in your house for that + budget for advertising.


It almost worked though. But yeah ideally someone like averagejoe or amnesia gets girls to do this for them


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (May 21, 2022)

Tales from the basement.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> It almost worked though. But yeah ideally someone like averagejoe or amnesia gets girls to do this for them


LOL no. They wouldn't respect them. You need a dark triad mma fighter like Andrew Tate to do it.


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> LOL no. They wouldn't respect them. You need a dark triad mma fighter like Andrew Tate to do it.


How would chads like them struggle to do this? They are also dark triad enough I'm sure


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> How would chads like them struggle to do this? They are also dark triad enough I'm sure


Not at all. They don't have access to ghetto bitches and are too sweet to deal with them. That's why every pimp is a 4/10 tatted ethnic and not a Chad.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> escorts








That's not how you're supposed to do it lol.


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> View attachment 1691698
> 
> That's not how you're supposed to do it lol.


It almost worked bro; some escorts are pretty incompetent. I know that's not the original method. Do you have experience with it?


----------



## Shako Mako (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> It almost worked bro; some escorts are pretty incompetent. I know that's not the original method. Do you have experience with it?


I used to be in the war room I know a lot about the webcam stuff. 

You're not going to get any escorts to do OF for you because they already have a source of income. They wont be asked to jump ship with OF out of sheer convenience.


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I used to be in the war room I know a lot about the webcam stuff.
> 
> You're not going to get any escorts to do OF for you because they already have a source of income. They wont be asked to jump ship with OF out of sheer convenience.


Ok; I agree with you, I think regular girls are more ideal. How was the war room and why'd you leave?


----------



## Pretty (May 21, 2022)

Your better of actually having a website to get these girls to reach out to u I’ve tried something similar but it was more oriented with scamming 

What you should is get some of the whores to create an onlyfans and you would get a cut of what they make as long as you promoted their content. 

Idk if this still works well cause after 2021 onlyfans started to become really competitive and oversaturated


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Idk if this still works well cause after 2021 onlyfans started to become really competitive and oversaturated


Even more reason they need to partner with someone who knows marketing and sales better


----------



## House Lannister (May 21, 2022)

Yo are you in hustlers uni?


----------



## attarde75 (May 21, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Yo are you in hustlers uni?


ok golem


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Yo are you in hustlers uni?


No. I've already chosen one of the business models they talk about before I even knew about Andrew Tate


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 21, 2022)

is this where you're trying to have sex and make money from it? try chaturbate, you have to deal with subhumans commanding you to do anal and other gay shit like that for tips


----------



## Shako Mako (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> Ok; I agree with you, I think regular girls are more ideal. How was the war room and why'd you leave?


Lots of good info, I've met lots of good people in the WR. 

I didn't intentionally leave the WR. I had a moneymaxxing plan where I needed to delay my WR subscription renewal in order to work in a sports start up as an athlete where I was promised lots of money (the start up fell through and I'm copywriting in order to earn enough money to join the WR again ).

I've also spoken to Andrew Tate before. He does reply to his DMs if you can offer something of value to him.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 21, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> is this where you're trying to have sex and make money from it? try chaturbate, you have to deal with subhumans commanding you to do anal and other gay shit like that for tips


This is not G4P.


----------



## Crusile (May 21, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> I tried the webcam studio thing. I texted  a bunch of escorts and managed to convince a black one to get on webcam on chaturbate and give me remote access to her pc. She didn't even wanna get naked too fast and was not attractive enough so it failed. Anyone succeeded?
> 
> ALSO an 18 year old in ig I almost convinced her as well. She sent me multiple photos of her face and ID JFL


join his discord server, its obviously a good idea yes but no one on this site has ever done it! ask people who actively do it


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Lots of good info, I've met lots of good people in the WR.
> 
> I didn't intentionally leave the WR. I had a moneymaxxing plan where I needed to delay my WR subscription renewal in order to work in a sports start up as an athlete where I was promised lots of money (the start up fell through and I'm copywriting in order to earn enough money to join the WR again ).
> 
> I've also spoken to Andrew Tate before. He does reply to his DMs if you can offer something of value to him.


Nice. I'm in high ticket sales right now but thinking of doing copywriting. The thing is you gotta be good in both to make a lot of money. How's copywriting rn? Best way is to sign high ticket clients on sales calls or dm


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

Crusile said:


> join his discord server, its obviously a good idea yes but no one on this site has ever done it! ask people who actively do it


I did it remotely though. He doesn't teach how to do it remotely but yeah same shit I guess. I might join


----------



## Melo95 (May 21, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> is this where you're trying to have sex and make money from it? try chaturbate, you have to deal with subhumans commanding you to do anal and other gay shit like that for tips


No jfl. You get a girl to do it


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (May 22, 2022)

I dont think pimping hoes is still possible in 2022. 
Running a streamhouse with a stable of e-whores would be very profitable given the current era of cuckoldry we live in but it requires having each of your employees to be willing to agree to give you majority of the profits rather than doing it themselves. 
Any girl these days can earn a decent living with a laptop. 

You'd have to be insanely charismastic, like a zodiac signs cult leader


----------



## Shako Mako (May 22, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> Nice. I'm in high ticket sales right now but thinking of doing copywriting. The thing is you gotta be good in both to make a lot of money. How's copywriting rn? Best way is to sign high ticket clients on sales calls or dm


I personally think it's oversaturated but others say it isn't. It just means that you have to differentiate yourself more if I am correct. 

I was taught to direct cold emails towards sales calls but I'm looking for different ways to close clients.


----------



## Crusile (May 22, 2022)

Brownmistake said:


> I dont think pimping hoes is still possible in 2022.
> Running a streamhouse with a stable of e-whores would be very profitable given the current era of cuckoldry we live in but it requires having each of your employees to be willing to agree to give you majority of the profits rather than doing it themselves.
> Any girl these days can earn a decent living with a laptop.
> 
> You'd have to be insanely charismastic, like a zodiac signs cult leader


most big onlyfans girls use agencies to run their accounts, this is just small scale. you would make them sign a contract so they couldnt steal the account back


----------



## Melo95 (May 22, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I personally think it's oversaturated but others say it isn't. It just means that you have to differentiate yourself more if I am correct.
> 
> I was taught to direct cold emails towards sales calls but I'm looking for different ways to close clients.


I think you could probably close some high ticket clients over FB messenger or LinkedIn. But others you'd have to get on a sales call. Just make sure your profile is set up well.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 22, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> I think you could probably close some high ticket clients over FB messenger or LinkedIn. But others you'd have to get on a sales call.


I don't check my linkedin often since I've gotten completely bored over the automated messages but I've heard sharking FB groups is a great way to get clients if you know how to approach it without getting caught.


----------



## Melo95 (May 22, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I don't check my linkedin often since I've gotten completely bored over the automated messages but I've heard sharking FB groups is a great way to get clients if you know how to approach it without getting caught.


Yes FB groups can be good. I got my current high ticket sales client from a FB group.


----------



## Shako Mako (May 22, 2022)

Melo95 said:


> Yes FB groups can be good. I got my current high ticket sales client from a FB group.


Interesting. Do you offer high ticket sales as a sort of ghost writer where you sell to viewer DMs on behalf of somebody who is paying for you or do you have a different sale generation method?


----------



## Melo95 (May 22, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> Interesting. Do you offer high ticket sales as a sort of ghost writer where you sell to viewer DMs on behalf of somebody who is paying for you or do you have a different sale generation method?


No so basically I'm an inbound sales closer. They run ads to generate appointments for me and they show up as sales calls on my calendar that I close. So I'm just closing clients for them. There's people out there willing to pay a lot for everything. I closed a 21 year old guy on a $6k fitness coaching program in the past. Now it's a marketing service im selling


----------



## TeenAscender (Jun 7, 2022)

You need to be chad first


----------

